# Mini DSP, Balanced vs Unbalanced



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

grtpumpkin said:


> Still trying to understand and learn this stuff as it pertains to the SQ install. What is the difference between the standard 2 x 4 and the balanced 2 x 4? I don't really understand the difference between Balanced and unbalanced signals. Is one better than the other or is it just a matter of the application? I purchased the unbalanced unit per the SQ thread. Now reading through the manual I see there is a jumper on the board that needs to be selected for either .9v max input or 2.0 volts max input. When selecting the 2.0 input setting expect an approximate 7 db insertion loss. I was questioning the setting because I do not know what the PAC loc's output is. I know the gains on the pac loc are adjustable. I assume I need to measure the output voltage from the PAC loc to accommodate the MiniDSP. I haven't tested this yet but I assume I would need to adjust the output gain of the PAC loc while at max radio volume so as not to exceed the threshold of the selected DSP setting. Am I understanding this correctly?
> 
> After reading the specs on the Balanced 2 x 4 I wonder if that would be a better choice for this application. I guess it would depend on what the PAC loc is providing for voltage. The Balanced unit provides selectable inputs of 2 or 4 volts max input. The instructions on the PAc loc suck by the way.
> 
> Thoughts please.


I would try and get XtremeRevolution's attention on this as it is above me as well.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

grtpumpkin said:


> What is the difference between the standard 2 x 4 and the balanced 2 x 4? I don't really understand the difference between Balanced and unbalanced signals. Is one better than the other or is it just a matter of the application?


Unbalanced: You have a signal wire and a ground wire.
Balanced: You have a +, a - and a ground.

Unbalanced is like the connections in the back of your stereo - an RCA plug.
Balanced is like the pro audio mics with 3 pins.

Balanced is generally better at rejecting noise since the signal is between the + and - and the ground is largely ignored. 
Ground loops are the bane of unbalanced. Any, and I do mean any difference between the grounds of the two pieces of equipment will show up in the signal because there's no way to separate the noise from the signal.

In practical application, it has more to do with that you're connecting to. If you buy the balanced MiniDSP, then you need to feed it a balanced signal and have a amp that has a balanced input. If your amp and LOC is unbalanced, then stick with that.

Edit: There is some room for fudging it, but it really isn't worth buying a balanced if everything else is unbalanced.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

ChevyGuy.
Thank you for that. Big time help for me. Consider me clarified on that.

Now to figure the whole gain setting and DSP jumpers for distortion free sound. 

This whole install is quite the project. Crazy attention to detail. For the amount of hours I have in it so far there's no way I could afford to pay for an install like this. Not sure I'll even have it completed this year, but that is my goal.

R-


----------

